# Sources for online DCC info



## ICRR Junkie (Aug 21, 2012)

Can someone help with good online sources for DCC info, CV values, what to set the values to. I am trying to get my Proto2k E8/9 running again, and I need alot of help! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

This is the right place for you. there are a lot of people here that can and will help. I am New to DCC. but two of the locos that I have up and running DCC are p2k E-8s an A and B set in ACL. Do yours have the 8 pin plug or are they the older ones? What DCC system do you have? What decoder is in the Loco?


----------



## ICRR Junkie (Aug 21, 2012)

I have 2 P2k E 8/9 A/B units in the IC brown scheme, and several various brand Gps, two NYC, and a Berlington. The 2 E 8/9's are sound units, and my favorite, I love the mars light and the sounds, even if they aren't exactally prototypical. They are factory loaded units, I am not sure if I can answer your question about the 8pin or older ones, the trains are 5-6 years old. I am currently using a MRC Prodigy Advanced, I also have the older MRC system.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the loco with the body off?


----------



## ICRR Junkie (Aug 21, 2012)

I sure can! When I get home, Ill take some photos. This morning I just got a thought, and reprogrammed the 2 engines with a new #, one of the engines with just a new assignment works great! moves with the 128 speed step, sounds great and lights opperate with out a hitch. So I tried to reprogram the other to a different number, but it juts has lights and sound, no motor. I know I am doing something wrong, and its a speed step value problem, but for the life of me, I cant remember what to set those to. Gawd how thing change over a few years and how much you forget over a few hours.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Assuming you don't use the custom speed table nor want to run your loco on DC,set one of these values:CV29=2 if you're using a two digit adress or CV29=34 for a four digit adress.This will reset your decoder to 28/128 speed step mode.
If you want DC mode enabled (not recommended if not required),then add 4 to CV29.To use the custom speed table,add 16 to CV29 but then you'd have to set the desired speed curve in CV25.A value of 16 gives a linear speed table and voids CV's 2,5 and 6's settings.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

ICRR Junkie said:


> I sure can! When I get home, Ill take some photos. This morning I just got a thought, and reprogrammed the 2 engines with a new #, one of the engines with just a new assignment works great! moves with the 128 speed step, sounds great and lights opperate with out a hitch. So I tried to reprogram the other to a different number, but it juts has lights and sound, no motor. I know I am doing something wrong, and its a speed step value problem, but for the life of me, I cant remember what to set those to. Gawd how thing change over a few years and how much you forget over a few hours.


Couple of things:

1. Don't forget the basics of trouble shooting a problem. People (me included) tend to over-think technical problems, simply because we don't trust the equipment. I would suggest double checking the programmed address, track power, which loco you're addressing
(Just the other day I wanted to test a newly-received DC loco on my DCC layout, so I set it on the track....got the headlight I was looking for, grabbed my dcc throttle and aquired the address but no-go. Turns out I had forgotten that for DC locos I need to select "0" for the address...and NOT the default "03" used for a brand-new decoder )

2. Here's a link in to a thread that talks about CV values...http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5371 It has charts and stuff....plus a link to the full digitrax decoder manual that explains all of the CVs.

Jim


----------

